
Ditching fossil fuels would pay for itself through clean air alone - Wowfunhappy
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2020/8/12/21361498/climate-change-air-pollution-us-india-china-deaths
======
iron0013
This submission has been effectively sabotaged by its title having been
replaced with a much less interesting title.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I used the article subtitle instead of the headline. I felt the former was too
broad and didn't really say anything, while the latter is interesting and—more
importantly—a better description of the article's content. (IMO, this is a
pattern in Vox.com pieces.)

I very much hope I didn't sabotage it! I'd wanted to do the opposite if
anything.

